# Indiana-caitlyn...newfie baby mix



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15679766&mtf=1


Caitlyn 

Newfoundland Dog [Mix]
Baby Female Dog Click to see
full size

Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo More About Caitlyn
My Contact InfoTerre Haute Humane Society 
Terre Haute, IN 
(812)232-0293 
[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Caitlyn PFId#15679766
http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?shelterid=IN37


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

How cute is she?!?!?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

ADORABLE!!!!!!! Hoep he finds his forever home pronto


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG she is just too cute! Hope she finds a home quick!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is one adorable little puppy. The little sock feet are too cute.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Caitlyn*

Caitlyn is just precious!!

Her little sock feet are TOO PRECIOUS!!

I know there are GRF members that love Newfies, too, that's why I posted her!!


----------

